# Home Theater



## willyfv (Mar 12, 2007)

quiero hacer varios amplificador para mi dvd ya que tiene salida 5.1 para las satelites de 30w y central de 30 w para el sobwoofer no se porque no se como funciona el home theater.
alguien me podria ayudar porfavor

Que suena la musica...


----------



## Maná 87 (Mar 13, 2007)

hola, lei tu problema y no es muy claro lo que quieres lograr o donde esta tu duda...pero por lo qu entendi queres ensamblar tu propoi amplificador multicanal, bueno si es eso podes probar con un integrado bastante bueno y economico TDA2052. Si tu intensión era construir todo transistorizado es algo mas complejo, pero igual baja la datasheet del integrado y fijate, igual yo engo algunos diagramas de amp transistorizados bastante sencillos y de Hi-Fi


----------



## willyfv (Mar 13, 2007)

gracias amigo por tu respuesta.


que suena la musica


----------

